# US States and Countries Worldwide You Wouldn't Want to Be In



## FunnY (Dec 28, 2017)

So approaching the end of this year, list down multiple places according to the title that you wouldn't want to live, visit, and/or thrive to the point you'll  and have a :autism: meltdown after seeing articles and witnessing the bad side of the town.

*Places I Would Blacklist
*
North Korea
California
Florida
Michigan
Iraq
Any place that gets fucked over by muslims and muslim terrorism itself.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 28, 2017)

California


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 28, 2017)

Kahkastan
Iraq
Virginia
Haiti
*Edits:
Some small town in Germany full of fugly hairy men
Venezuela
Bum-Fuck backwards towns in the Dominican Republic*


----------



## Clintonberg (Dec 28, 2017)

Canada 
England 
Florida
New Jersey


----------



## Aquinas (Dec 28, 2017)

kekistan


----------



## AshitPie (Dec 28, 2017)

Africa


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 28, 2017)

Texas


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Dec 28, 2017)

Iowa.


----------



## Tookie (Dec 28, 2017)

Nebraska


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Dec 28, 2017)

Nowhere with a 5%+ muslim population


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 28, 2017)

All of them.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Dec 28, 2017)

New York


----------



## Shokew (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm a goddamn nigga (and proud of it!) and I still don't want to go anywhere near Africa - EVER.

AS for places in the US... I definitely don't want to be anywhere near any Liberal cesspools like Philly or NYC for too long - if I ever find myself working in such places, I'm going to make sure I live outside of them, where it's at least somewhat safe and more affordable.

Still better than Canada.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 28, 2017)

I could name a few:

In terms of US states:

California, been there once, never fucking again.
Nevada

In terms of Countries though, I got quite a list of them:

Afghanistan
Albania
Bahamas
Belize
Brazil
Colombia
Cuba
Dominica
Domincan Republic
El Salvador
Estonia
Ethiopia
Guyana
Haiti
Honduras
Iraq
Jamaica
Kenya
Kiribati
Korea, North
Kosovo
Kyrgystan
Laos
Liberia
Libya
Mexico
Nicaragua
Pakistan
Palau
Saudi Arabia
Somolia
South Sudan
Sudan
Syria
Ukraine
Uzbekistan
Yemen

Edit: A few countries may have been added to the list because I've literally lost track of all of the countries I don't want to go to.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 28, 2017)

There's no U.S. state where I wouldn't gladly be.  I am a real American.

As far as countries, though, anywhere like Somalia that is considered a "failed state."  They are all utter hellholes.  Even those, I'd consider going to if only for atrocity tourism, just to see how fucking bad it is.


----------



## FunnY (Dec 28, 2017)

Shokew said:


> AS for places in the US... I definitely don't want to be anywhere near any Liberal cesspools like Philly or NYC for too long - if I ever find myself working in such places, I'm going to make sure I live outside of them, where it's at least somewhat safe and more affordable.



California is usually known to be the most hated state coming from most people online and contains extreme liberalism aka riots and stupid race wars. Most in that state has huge drastic issues that even the officials who run the place are too lazy to level down the peril of it causing a dumpster fire. I do remember an article saying that they think it's okay to give people aids there in which I thought it was a fluke. If it is true, I find that to be retarded. States like that never care for its own people. People come and go in specific cities, but I'm not sure if I can find at least one that looks like a ghost town of sorts.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 28, 2017)

Michigan and Illinois just to avoid the hellholes that are Detroit and Chicago.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Michigan and Illinois just to avoid the hellholes that are Detroit and Chicago.



I've been to those states. If you're not in either of those cities, both are actually pretty cool states.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 28, 2017)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Michigan and Illinois just to avoid the hellholes that are Detroit and Chicago.



They aren't the whole states any more than Los Angeles and San Francisco are all of California.

It's like avoiding Missouri because St. Louis is part of it, and because East St. Louis exists at all.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 28, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> I've been to those states. If you're not in either of those cities, both are actually pretty cool states.





AnOminous said:


> They aren't the whole states any more than Los Angeles and San Francisco are all of California.
> 
> It's like avoiding Missouri because St. Louis is part of it, and because East St. Louis exists at all.


I know that's the case for pretty much anywhere, once you get out of the shit areas your bound to run into something nice not too far away, but I was just wanted to take the opportunity to shitpost.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 28, 2017)

North Korea
Iraq
Afghanistan
Sweden
Utah


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Dec 28, 2017)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> Kosovo


Kosovo je Srbija

For me, it's any where that is communist, socialist, failed state, or Canada. I include California under "failed communist states."


----------



## JaneThough (Dec 28, 2017)

Kansas


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 28, 2017)

The UK. It's a cesspit of virtue-signalling tards being continuously butt-fucked by kebabs and begging for more. Also they're ruled by a fucking unkillable German mummy and their prime minister is a screeching old fart who thinks turning the Internet into a giant safe space will single-handedly put an end to terrorist attacks.

You couldn't pay me to go to that shithole.


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 28, 2017)

Turkey
Sweden


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 28, 2017)

I was going to say that one planet, but @ICametoLurk ninja'd me.


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 28, 2017)

The US.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 28, 2017)

Vrakks said:


> The US.



what if I told you we had papa ginos and popeyes


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 28, 2017)

CWCiville


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 28, 2017)

Southern California 
North Korea
most of africa and the middle east
Venezuela 
Portland
Canada


----------



## Parklife (Dec 28, 2017)

France.

I'd rather go yachting off the coast of Somalia than spend any more time in France. Full of surrendering, self righteous frogs and now about 4 billion kebabs.



Spoiler: Old meme


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Dec 28, 2017)

*Places I never want to be in/be in again.
*
England
Iceland
Greenland
Turkey
Africa
Middle east 
Mexico
Central and south america
California 
Most of asia except Japan, ROC/Taiwan, North Korea and South Korea.
In fact I'm not fond of the Idea of going to most European Countries now days due to Migrants and Trucks of peace.

In fact I'm a home bird and hate the thought of having to leave Ireland for even the shortest amounts of time, however even here there are places I dread having to set foot in such as Dublin, Limerick (Stab city) and Belfast as I fucking hate Cities.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Dec 28, 2017)

FunnY said:


> California is usually known to be the most hated state coming from most people online and contains extreme liberalism aka riots and stupid race wars. Most in that state has huge drastic issues that even the officials who run the place are too lazy to level down the peril of it causing a dumpster fire. I do remember an article saying that they think it's okay to give people aids there in which I thought it was a fluke. If it is true, I find that to be exceptional. States like that never care for its own people. People come and go in specific cities, but I'm not sure if I can find at least one that looks like a ghost town of sorts.





Spoiler: In defense of California...kind of?



It depends where you go in California. I honestly have no idea where people have get this idea that the entire state is full of green-haried shrieking harpies that scream about fat acceptance and proper pronouns, and light trash cans on fire because a gay, right wing pundit is having a meet and greet at a college. If these people consider Orange County, the Sierra Nevadas, and the majority of the Central Valley to be left wing, they've either never been to the state or are so right leaning that Evangelical Christians would be too moderate for them. Los Angeles and especially San Fransisco has some truly awful people that are completely up their own ass, but  just remember that the majority of California hates these people too. If you talk to people that aren't in these population centers they will fucking roast LA and SF, and make fun of the people who live/are from. It's pretty funny actually.



I love Oregon, but my god Portland is a lawless god damn hellhole. Antifa basically runs the city when they decide to riot, and the police don't do there jobs. Their was also that story a while back where people ran a Mexican restaurant out of town because the restaurant was using a tortilla recipe they learned from an actual Mexican woman living in Mexico. Apparently, it was cultural appropriation, so it had to go. This is a real shame because the Pacific Northwest is infamous for having hilariously bad, inauthentic Mexican food, and this place sounded like it was taking a step in the right direction fixing that.

Quebec, more specifically, Montreal would also be on my list. The people are just fucking awful.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Dec 28, 2017)

Anywhere outside the United States.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Dec 28, 2017)

I have no desire to go to Turkey. Definitely not Saudi Arabia, the Middle East in general, or pretty much Africa outside of South Africa (and that's still really low on the list). Or North Korea, but that's a given. 

States... I'd like to visit all of them. Don't have as much of a desire to see the southwest, but I won't completely eliminate the region. I'd like to see the Pacific Northwest in particular.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 28, 2017)

Clintonberg said:


> Canada
> England
> Florida
> New Jersey


A co-worker was PROUD to have been banned from NJ


----------



## skiddlez (Dec 28, 2017)

North Korea, China, anywhere in the Middle East and Africa, Sweden, Mexico, Brazil... there are many more but those come to mind. For US states, I'd say California, Florida, Washington, Washington DC and NYC (not states but whatever), West Virginia, Michigan, and probably Utah.


----------



## Un Platano (Dec 28, 2017)

I think the only reasons to not go to China are the health risks it has, whether it's dying of an asthma attack or getting poisoned by shady unregulated meat. Those aside though, China isn't a dangerous place. They're very tough with their laws there and petty crime is very low. You're not going to get stabbed on the way to your hotel there, unless you as a tourist have gotten yourself involved with the Chinese mafia in your two weeks there. It would definitely be a shitty place to live because of how much control they have there, but that level of control is great if you're just a tourist.


----------



## Save Goober (Dec 28, 2017)

Basically most of the middle east and Africa. Frankly there are so many other interesting places to visit its not worth it for all the obvious drawbacks. I don't like hot weather and hate deserts as well. Egypt is one I'd have liked to at one point but sadly am no longer interested in. Any place I'd have to wear a burqa, niqab or whatever can get fucked.
I would visit most other places though. I don't know if I would want to go to north korea, but I like that it's an option.  I've been to most of the US at this point and it's all good. I'm in Florida right now and having a great time.
I think the worst state I've ever been to was Kansas. New Jersey is another contender.


El Porko Fako said:


> Spoiler: In defense of California...kind of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I love both Portland and Montreal. People are assholes in Montreal so I wouldn't want to live there but it's lovely to visit.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 28, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Most of asia except Japan, ROC/Taiwan, North Korea and South Korea.



Wow, North Korea? I'm kind of surprised you'd actually risk saying that on the internet. I have heard that North Korea used to be somewhat tolerating towards outsiders entering the territory, but, correct me if I'm wrong, they put a ban on that now.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Dec 28, 2017)

Mississippi, Somalia


----------



## FunnY (Dec 29, 2017)

I wanted to go to overseas in some European countries including Italy and the UK, but some of my trusted acquaintances and myself were deciding to not bother with it due to the peak increase in muslim terrorism. My personal blame for that is someone whoever came up that thought it's a bright idea for them to welcome them to make



skiddlez said:


> Washington



The state of Washington isn't really the worst state. Depends on where you'll settle at because you'll most likely get the boring and quiet part of the area unless you're a huge city person. And you get DSP of course.


----------



## Sleeper13th (Dec 29, 2017)

California, Florida, North Korea, Russia, Iran, Iraq, Syria, and Australia.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't see how anyone can list California but not the vast majority of Europe and be consistent. I mean yeah we're the worst state, but that's because we're kinda like Europe except we still have the US Constitution. Anywhere in the EU has all the problems of California and more.


----------



## EH 110 (Jan 2, 2018)

I wouldn't want to go anywhere overseas these days. In the US, I'll happily stay out of California, Florida, and Kentucky.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 2, 2018)

The entirety of the Middle East
North Korea
China
The entirety of Africa
Venezuela
Colombia
Mexico
California, unless it's for visiting family
Ohio, because it is flat and boring


----------



## Kyria the Great (Jan 3, 2018)

Any Muslim majority country or with a sizable (10% or more) Muslim population.


----------



## RadicalCentrist (Jan 4, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> They aren't the whole states any more than Los Angeles and San Francisco are all of California.
> 
> It's like avoiding Missouri because St. Louis is part of it, and because East St. Louis exists at all.


East St Louis is technically in Illinois.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't care if a country has Muslims in it but shitty Muslim majority countries are something I would avoid at all cost. You aren't putting a hijab on this woman.

Also, I'm fine being in the South although a lot of people are a bunch of dumbasses. There's japan, which I may not see myself go to as I'm not ready to comprehend the Japanese language.


----------



## soryu (Jan 7, 2018)

*The US:*
California, New York, and anywhere within the bible belt.
*Countries:*
Philippines, North Korea, Venezuela, France, Australia, and places with a religion controlled government.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 8, 2018)

Places not to go in the United States:

-Black Michigan. That is, anything south of Saginaw (although, some would argue Manistee), and includes Dearborn. White Michigan is a beautiful place with no crime.
-Tampa, Florida.  Tampa is full of troons, methamphetamine, latinos, crime, old people, and people who still think it's 1983. Avoid. Go to Miami if you can, it's at least fun.
-Ohio. It's just the shittiest. Take every feature you wouldn't like about Black Michigan, and multiply it by several orders of magnitude.
-Mississippi. It's full of racists. Conversely, it is also full of niggers that make the racism justifiable.
-California. No thanks, if I wanted to visit a fun sized version of Mao's China, I'd just go see the real thing.
-Iowa/Idaho/Utah. There's nothing here, why are you here?

As for the rest of the world:

I wouldn't go anywhere else in the world, except for maybe Greece before the refugee crisis. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Sable (Jan 9, 2018)

Anywhere I'm highly likely to be murdered really. 

That or somewhere boring as fuck.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 10, 2018)

Japan, as beautiful it looks, sounds like a really depressing place to live in to be honest.


----------



## Pixichick (Jan 12, 2018)

France... Id rather have chinese water torture than go back to France..nothing but egotistical, self ritious freaks...not to mention full of Muslims...

Belgium...really fucked up ppl & full of Muslims...

Anywhere in the Orient 

In the US
Ohio
New Mexico
St Louis
North/South Dakota
Minnesota


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Jan 12, 2018)

Has anyone mentioned Seattle? Their mayor bragged about instituting a Diet Coke tax specifically to punish "white privilege", they boast a disturbingly high proportion of radical feminist agitators and activists, and lest we forget it is the home of Zarna Joshi, who harassed poor Hugh Mungus outside a town hall meeting and continues to rant and rave about the evil fascist aim of the police... wanting to build a new police station. I will never ever go to Seattle.

Most other places people have mentioned as being self-loathing SJW cesspools (San Fran, Portland, Canada, the UK, France) have other cultural and/or historical landmarks to recommend them. I'd love to visit the City Lights bookstore, or a Jewish deli in Montreal, or any number of cultural hotspots in Europe. But what does Seattle offer beyond the stench of radical leftists huffing their own farts? That and a lot of heroin.


----------



## QB 290 (Jan 12, 2018)

Pixichick said:


> France... Id rather have chinese water torture than go back to France..nothing but egotistical, self ritious freaks...not to mention full of Muslims...
> 
> Belgium...really fucked up ppl & full of Muslims...
> 
> ...


Belgium is OK as long as you stay out of Brussels, you're dead right about France though, that place is shit.

Anywhere in the middle east, Denmark, Sweden, Korea (either of them), China, Africa, Brazil and Mexico


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm a refugee from Commiefornia. Still love the land, the climate, some of the people...but the state is run by loudly braying jackasses. 

I get this feeling I wouldn't like Myanmar too much.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 16, 2018)

Maryland. Baltimore sounds depressing as fuck.

France is home to those types of culture warriors who bitch about free translators being imperfect and perceive it as some kind of heretical prejudice. In other words France is one of the most autistic places on earth.

Same goes for Canada, besides the shitty politics I don't know why people have such a boner for triply expensive living compared to their hipster suburbia in Pennsylvania.

There's a reason the first Fallout game took place in California, everyone knew it was a radioactive pit of scum and stupidity from all the chemicals in the air.


----------



## Pikapool (Jan 16, 2018)

Alabama, Somalia, France, Germany, Canada, Sweden, California, Maryland, New York


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 16, 2018)

Nobody has said Delaware. I am disappoint.


----------



## Florence (Jan 16, 2018)

Does not wanting to be in the UK right now count? If not, then NY and China.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 16, 2018)

drtoboggan said:


> Nobody has said Delaware. I am disappoint.


----------



## FunnY (Jan 16, 2018)

To anyone who doesn't like Texas and shitpost about them at the same time, you're now allowed to mock the state with this.


----------



## Shokew (Jan 16, 2018)

FunnY said:


> To anyone who doesn't like Texas and shitpost about them at the same time, you're now allowed to mock the state with this.
> 
> View attachment 358407



Spongebob at its finest - and it doesn't know how not wrong it is today. Just one more state like California nor Florida I wouldn't want to live in (unless I can avoid the major cities, of course.), myself.


----------



## Michael_Psellos (Jan 16, 2018)

Florida, Northern New Jersey, Germany, in addition to all the obvious ones.


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 16, 2018)

Columbia, Somalia, Yemen.


----------



## monochromte (Jan 18, 2018)

Hhm.
Tajikistan. This place is a shithole and people are really fucking weird.
India. It's like another planet, really. I looked at Indian thread at community watch and now I think that Indians might be some ayyy lmaos from another solar system.
US of A. Not that this is a bad country to live at and people are kinda nice, but I just think I wouldn't blend in there.
Saudi Arabia. The last thing I want is being stoned to death for not wearing a hijab.
Since you guys choose places in your home country, I would probably say Donetsk. Maybe we just should buy some black market nukes or whatever and blow up this place for good.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 18, 2018)

Oregon. 
Nice try, Portlandia.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jan 19, 2018)

The places I wouldn't want to go to:
Europe: Albania, Kosovo, Donetsk and Lugansk People's Republics (because of the war).
Russia: anywhere in the North Caucasus. Poorer, smaller towns are bad too.
Asia: probably poor countries in Central Asia, Afghanistan, Pakistan and the entire Middle East.
North America: shitty crime-infested cities like Detroit and Camden, anything that remotely resembles them, the whole of Central America.
South America: probably Colombia, Venezuela, bad parts of Brazil.
Africa: pretty much the entire continent, with the exception of Morocco and maaaybe Algeria or Tunisia. Egypt has seriously deteriorated over the past years, so it's a definite no.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 24, 2018)

In the US: Michigan. Fuck Michigan

America: Mexico, Chile, Cuba, Venezuela, El Salvador, Surinam and Guyana. All of them shit holes.

Urop: UK (because Argie), Poland, anything East from Germany.

Africa: All of it except Qatar, Emirates and Egypt.

Asia: Everywhere except Australia, New Zealand, China, Japan and South Korea


----------



## Benine Bovine (Jan 26, 2018)

USA, Canada, English islands, France, Venezuela, general countries with lots of conflict/human right violations


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 26, 2018)

FunnY said:


> To anyone who doesn't like Texas and shitpost about them at the same time, you're now allowed to mock the state with this.
> 
> View attachment 358407



At least it isn't Kansas but tbh fuck Laredo.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jan 26, 2018)

Bahrain, Dubai at least the women could show their faces, Bahrain had them completely covered, including the eyes. It was creepy as fuck, you don’t realize how much you read the body language/facial expressions of people in a crowd around you until you can’t anymore.

Then again, given that I’m a woman, you couldn’t pay me enough to go back to anywhere in the Middle East. It was unnerving enough being there with the US military backing me up.

Definitely would not go to Mexico, I had an aunt who lived down there for over 50 years, and she fled that shithole.


----------



## Grisp (Jan 26, 2018)

Jon-Kacho said:


> I don't see how anyone can list California but not the vast majority of Europe and be consistent. I mean yeah we're the worst state, but that's because we're kinda like Europe except we still have the US Constitution. Anywhere in the EU has all the problems of California and more.


Except for the insane amount of guns and police brutality.


----------



## Piss Clam (Jan 27, 2018)

Liechtenstein but only because I'd have to explain where the hell that is.


----------



## George Oscar Bluth Jr (Jan 27, 2018)

Anywhere in Africa, the Middle East, and Central/South America. Mexico, too. I know some of these places have 'safe' touristy/rich people areas but you're probably not spending all your time in those areas if you live there.

India and mainland China. Overpopulated and corrupt, especially mainland China. Censorship in China is a turn-off, too. Smog and sweatshops. I specify mainland China because Hong Kong would be fine (if I could actually afford to live there).

North Korea.

I think I'd go crazy somewhere like Tristan da Cunha. I'm sure there are people who'd love to live there but being that isolated wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Cuck Master Flex (Jan 27, 2018)

As someone who has spent some time in a Snakbari run land and in some Latino shithole.  I tihnk my list goes:

Saudi
Somalia
Honduras
El Salvador
Venezuela
Manitoba/Saskatchewan
UK
France
Belgium
Russia
Bosnia
Any of the "Stans" i.e. Turkmenistan, Pakistan
Every Country in Africa sans Mauritius, Morocco, Egypt and the Seychelles


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 1, 2018)

Generally, every big city, from the U.S. (St. Louis, Las Angeles, NYC), to the rest of the of the world (London, Toronto, Sydney), is going to be a culturally and morally bankrupt shitehole with the biggest assholes you will ever come across.
It's probably safer just to visit a suburban, or even outright rural, area than any of those rotten cities.


----------



## Shokew (Feb 1, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Generally, every big city, from the U.S. (St. Louis, Las Angeles, NYC), to the rest of the of the world (London, Toronto, Sydney), is going to be a culturally and morally bankrupt shitehole with the biggest assholes you will ever come across.
> It's probably safer just to visit a suburban, or even outright rural, area than any of those rotten cities.



If you're gonna work in the city - live in the suburbs. You'll be much better off in the end; that way, you don't have a spend too much time in a place you hate.


----------



## Absolutego (Feb 2, 2018)

Shokew said:


> If you're gonna work in the city - live in the suburbs. You'll be much better off in the end; that way, you don't have a spend too much time in a place you hate.



The only problem is in most American cities that means you're going to spend a _lot_ of time either in a car or on public transit to get into the city every day.


----------



## SeaPancake (Feb 2, 2018)

I am of the firm belief that Alabama and Mississippi should be converted into parking lots.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 12, 2018)

the middle east. don't work there, never work there. even if you're starving in your country, don't work there. if you go to work there, they often take away your passports and call the authorities on you when you try to get help


----------



## Bojack Horsekin (Feb 15, 2018)

Only 1-2 mentions of West Virginia, are there really worse US hellholes? Michigan and Alabama aside, of course.


----------



## Shokew (Feb 15, 2018)

Bojack Horsekin said:


> Only 1-2 mentions of West Virginia, are there really worse US hellholes? Michigan and Alabama aside, of course.



Add Wisconsin and New Jersey and you might be onto something - unless you're very financially well off, of course.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Feb 15, 2018)

Some towns in outback Australia
North Korea
Most of Africa
Most of the Middle East


----------



## Sovietmongler (Feb 15, 2018)

Middle East. If you've ever been there you understand why everyone wants to leave, it's depressing, just fucking non-stop sand, it hits like 45C at like 6am in the morning. Everything is just sandstone and sand coloured, and there just isn't really any colour variation.
The Middle East actually looks cool and psychedelic as fuck from a plane (the patterns the sand dunes make and the mix of different sand and dust colours), but on the ground it's awful.
Oh doesn't help it's basically entirely a totalitarian ultra-conservative right wing shithole.

 Frankly the United States as well. No Universal Healthcare, guns everywhere, fuck that. I actually think the US is a very beautiful country and I've always wanted to do a road trip of the ring of National Parks in the west of the country, but I sure as fuck could not live in the US. I actually don't even get why people with money stay in the US instead of bailing to Canada.

Also not South America just because of the crime as well.

Australia and Scandinavia are very comfortable places to live, but are boring as fuck to actually live in and the people are super introverted and cliquey.  I call them "Retirement village countries". Super comfy to live in, but don't expect to have any culture, excitement or anything interesting happen ever.


----------



## Shokew (Feb 16, 2018)

Sovietmongler said:


> Middle East. If you've ever been there you understand why everyone wants to leave, it's depressing, just fucking non-stop sand, it hits like 45C at like 6am in the morning. Everything is just sandstone and sand coloured, and there just isn't really any colour variation.
> The Middle East actually looks cool and psychedelic as fuck from a plane (the patterns the sand dunes make and the mix of different sand and dust colours), but on the ground it's awful.
> Oh doesn't help it's basically entirely a totalitarian ultra-conservative right wing shithole.
> 
> ...



If my neck of the woods (the US) had ACTUAL Universal Healthcare & Gun Control, I'd be feeling a lot less bad about how things are going for us as much as I aim to have a less negative outlook on life in general, hard as that is for me, otherwise.


----------



## Save the Loli (Mar 16, 2018)

Top 5 shithole states:
1. California - An imploding state full of crazy people and worse who think they should run the country both politically and morally
2. Mississippi - Basically a third world country, the only way to make it worse is if Tennessee gave them Memphis.
3. New Jersey - Corrupt and full of assholes and crime, the asshole of New York City
4. Florida - California with the psycho liberals replaced with gators and old people and stuffed into a tropical swamp, home of Florida Man
5. Michigan - Full of shithole cities like Detroit and Flint

Honorable mention to Washington DC, which if it were a state would be on this list since it's full of crime, hipsters, and the biggest hive of corruption in the nation with Congress and all the lobbyists.


----------



## Figuratively Stalin (Mar 16, 2018)

Russia, anything run by commies, Poland, anywhere with enough kebabs that you might see one in your way to work, Japan, the US, basically all of Europe since it's chock-full of kebabs, Africa because kebabs, clit removal and generally being the worst part of the third world, anywhere in South America/Central America/Mexico except where I am now (it's shit but at least we don't have kebabs)... I swear I'd move to Jewland if that means guaranteed kebab removal.


----------



## Narcoleptic Rowlet (Mar 23, 2018)

States:
California
Michigan
Florida
Mississippi
Rhode Island

Countries:
North Korea
India
China
Iraq
Iran
Any country in Africa


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 23, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> A few countries may have been added to the list because I've literally lost track of all of the countries I don't want to go to.



Why are you such a pussy lmao


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Mar 23, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Why are you such a pussy lmao



Isn't that the entire point of this thread? To show how much of a pussy you are that you don't dare step outside of the land of Red, White, and Blue, or even certain parts of it?


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Mar 26, 2018)

Jon-Kacho said:


> I don't see how anyone can list California but not the vast majority of Europe and be consistent. I mean yeah we're the worst state, but that's because we're kinda like Europe except we still have the US Constitution. Anywhere in the EU has all the problems of California and more.


Europe has building and history dating back hundreds of years before the US existed in any capacity. They also have some amazing cars, lots of choices for manual transmissions, and plenty of race tracks and even hotels built by racing circuits for the car connoisseur. So if you like driving and history, Europe has lots to offer. 

California offers nothing unless you are a SJW tranny looking for the worlds largest echo chamber.


----------



## Yop Yop (Apr 12, 2018)

Any Midwestern American city
Any American state that starts with A
Any Muslim majority country 
India 
China 
Singapore 
North Korea 
Venezuela 
Honduras 
El Salvador 
Germany


----------



## Caesare (Apr 12, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> 2. Mississippi - Basically a third world country, the only way to make it worse is if Tennessee gave them Memphis.



Fake news!! Mississippi has casinos, making it better than most U.S. states automatically.


----------



## Robot Teapot (Apr 12, 2018)

Somalia. Somalis are scummy shity people. Truly sub-human. ALL of them are rapists and thieves, even their toddler children.


----------



## Yop Yop (Apr 13, 2018)

I've been living in and out of Latin American countries since 2015 and I must say any westerner would enjoy it. The people are extremely warm and friendly (unless you're in Argentina they're pretty damn nationalistic/racist). The crime rate in the cities is just the same as it is in an US city and you don't have to worry about getting shot because they don't have guns. They have very similar values and you'll find that you can assimilate and make friends with them quite easily as opposed to Asian/African/middle eastern cultures. The whole continent gets a bad rap in the media but I can assure you it's a very wonderful place to be. 

This being said it makes me quite sad to see people putting LatAm on their lists. A lot of people fail to see how very culturally similar the Latin Americans are compared to the Europeans and North Americans in terms of compatibility.

Just stay away from Venezuela and the countries between Costa Rica and Guatemala and you'll you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Doctor of Autism (Apr 15, 2018)

*States:*

California 
Alabama
Louisiana
Kansas

*Countries
*
The Entire Middle East
Best Korea
Indonesia
Sweden
Germany


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 15, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> Fake news!! Mississippi has casinos, making it better than most U.S. states automatically.



You still have to go to Mississippi. If you're in the area and want to pay the stupid tax, just go to Oklahoma, Missouri, Indiana, and the less-shitty parts of Illinois.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 15, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> just go to Oklahoma, Missouri, Indiana, and the less-shitty parts of Illinois.



I'd much rather be in Mississippi than any of those awful places. Is it just a racial thing is that why you wouldn't wanna be there? I can deal with the blacks if it means I can spend a weekend in a lovely Gulf Coast casino resort.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 20, 2018)

Shokew said:


> Add Wisconsin and New Jersey and you might be onto something - unless you're very financially well off, of course.



I'd definitely say the entire American Midwest, boring as fuck. California, New York, and any other aggressively "progressive" state or city. UK and Western Europe and the Middle East (what's the difference anyway). Canada, they're not a real country anyway. Probably more, but I'm out of ideas for now.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Apr 20, 2018)

Duke Nukem said:


> I'd definitely say the entire American Midwest, boring as fuck.


They aren't boring. Just flat. But flat is boring most of the time. The kind of places where the most exciting thing for miles around is a fiberglass gopher or the Corn Palace.

As much as I hate their politics with every fiber of my being I cannot say California isn't a place I would willingly be. There is too much cool nature stuff there so they skate. Ditto New York. Upstate and western are super great places. They have cool lakes and mountains and stuff.

Louisiana, otoh. Fuck that shithole. I have never had a good experience there. It is all just shit.

A state that blew me away because of low expectations, Tennessee. Also North Carolina, West Virginia, and Michigan. They are still garbage compared to the west and all of it's natural splendor (seriously, the 11 western is a whole new ballgame) but for east of the Mississippi, they are pretty great. Just behind Vermont and Maine.

Texas for as big as it is contains very little. Don't waste your time unless you want to drive for an entire day and see nothing but flat prairie. For everyone else, go to Utah and prepare to have your mind fucking blown. Most scenic state. You are just driving along I-70 and you wonder if you are even on planet earth anymore. Let alone the state highways. And if you are wondering if the locals are nice, they are Mormons, they are the nicest and most polite people you have ever met. Utah deserves a better reputation that it gets.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 22, 2018)

Places I've been that I don't want to go to again:

Category one: rednecks 
Alabama
Arkansas
Missishitty 
The part of Louisiana that isn't New Orleans
Category 2: white trash
Missouri
Nebraska
Ohio
Wisconsin 
West Virginia 
Category 3 - assholes
Massachusetts 
New York
France


Places I haven't been to but will never go to:
United Arab emirates
Saudi Arabia
Liberia 
Somolia
Eritrea 
Pretty much the entire Sahel region of Africa
North Korea 
Myanmar
Russia
Port Asperger


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Apr 22, 2018)

Coleman Francis said:


> Fake news!! Mississippi has casinos, making it better than most U.S. states automatically.



Anywhere in the South > anything else.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 22, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> You still have to go to Mississippi. If you're in the area and want to pay the stupid tax, just go to Oklahoma, Missouri, Indiana, and the less-shitty parts of Illinois.



Are you talking about Southern Illinois? Because that place is a hellish perfect storm that combines the worst aspects of the deep south and the Midwest. That place has the most white trash mutants per capita outside of the really isolated parts of West Virginia


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Apr 23, 2018)

Wouldn't wanna be in any Sharia Law-riddled country, Sweden because of the refugee crisis, Germany because of the refugee crisis, anywhere in Africa because of disease, Taiwan, and Columbia. As for America, Delaware, because it is boring.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 23, 2018)

Hakurei Zero said:


> Wouldn't wanna be in any Sharia Law-riddled country, Sweden because of the refugee crisis, Germany because of the refugee crisis, anywhere in Africa because of disease, Taiwan, and Columbia. As for America, Delaware, because it is boring.



Taiwan is awesome. Your loss.


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 23, 2018)

carltondanks said:


> the middle east. don't work there, never work there. even if you're starving in your country, don't work there. if you go to work there, they often take away your passports and call the authorities on you when you try to get help



My uncle did some kind of contractor work in Saudi Arabia back in the 90s. While there he suffered from a kidney stone. The doctor's office was a tent with a dirt floor. The doctor told him to pee in a hole in the ground. They were in the middle of nowhere and that's the only kind of medical facility available. The family joked about it for years. But I imagine it wasn't much fun for my uncle.

I'd say of all the places I'd want to stay away from it would be the Middle East and places like Somalia. Anywhere where they treat women like disposable property is no place for me. Sweden scares me now too because of how cucked they've become.

Not sure about the US. I wouldn't want to be in any rural places. I hate being in the middle of nowhere. I can't stand the country. It's nice to look at but I don't want to be there for too long. Don't like the wilderness either. I like cities. If i went to another state or country I'd go to a city.


----------



## Pikimon (Apr 23, 2018)

Idk all the US states I've been to have been pretty cool even ones that have reputations for being pretty bad, like bad in the USA isn't as bad as some countries.

As for countries probably Syria, Myanmar, Venezuela or Serbia.


----------



## Rokko (Apr 23, 2018)

Hakurei Zero said:


> Germany because of the refugee crisis


because you are opposed of the politics regarding refugees or because you are afraid of them?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 23, 2018)

Rokko said:


> because you are opposed of the politics regarding refugees or because you are afraid of them?


probably because their only source of news is here, /pol/, and breitbart


----------



## kinglordsupreme19 (Apr 23, 2018)

I used to know a former oil worker who did exploratory work at the KSA during the 80s and 90s. Lots of interesting stories about the culture and the people there, but one story he told me always stuck in my mind.

This was well before the Saudis caught onto soft power as well as they did today and tried to cover up their incredibly brutal justice system with PR shit. At the time, they were still all too willing to exhibit their more brutal side to deter foreigners from breaking their law. Back in those days when entering and exiting the country a couple of officials would be standing at the terminal gates randomly picking out foreigners, with a particular preference for those from Eastern Europe, East Asia, Africa, and South America. He was almost picked out and bundled off into a bus, but then a Brazilian gentleman passed through the gate and they decided to trade the two around. This was known to be common practice, but a lot of people didn't know where the people who were bussed out went. Given how they bussed out dozens of people at a time so frequently they clearly weren't giving them any grief or the consulates/embassies would be complaining; so it was a weird mystery a lot the foreign workers and expats often found themselves asking.

Since my oil worker friend had nearly been bussed out, he'd had a chance to speak to a couple of people while he was waiting to be bundled onto the bus and had met someone who was staying in the same hotel for the week. So they arranged to meet the next evening for a meal - provided the other person got back from wherever the Saudis bussed them out to.

They met the next night, and finally my acquaintance found out what the Saudis were doing. They were taking visitors to see executions, with the goal of mostly deterring people from trafficking drugs. Apparently the execution in question had been two Latvian traffickers posing as a young couple with a baby; the customs officials had caught on at the gates that something was wrong, and when they examined the baby it turned out that it was dead. As fucked up as this seemed, they quickly cottoned on that something more was going on. The autopsy of the baby found that it had been cut open and around 1kg of cocaine had been stuffed inside of its gutted interior.

Saudis were particularly harsh with this couple; drug trafficking was a capital offense as was, but they considered that horror with the baby worthy of expediting the procedures. Given how at the time Latvia (this was around 1990-91) wasn't really able to field diplomatic staff to get them exculpated, the couple were pretty swiftly given a hundred lashings in private before being dragged out and beheaded. Apparently the native crowd was rather jovial about it - they liked harsh justice. The foreigners were given front row seats and treat pretty well, but were told to make sure they watched the execution closely to be aware of the consequences of breaking their law.

It's quite the way of stopping drugs, I suppose.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 23, 2018)

The only places I can honestly say that I would never want to visit would be those that are either despotic, lawless, uncivilized, or just plain miserable places to be in.

The first consideration eliminates countries like North Korea and Saudi Arabia, while the second eliminates the war torn regions of Africa and the Middle East, as well as much of Latin America. The third consideration eliminates much of the Middle East and Africa as well, and the fourth probably eliminates most of Eastern Europe and the old Soviet Bloc countries.

I don't think any US state is so awful that it's worth explicitly avoiding, unless you're talking about specific areas within them, like the crime-ridden ghettos in places like Detroit and St. Louis.


----------



## Trilby (Apr 23, 2018)

Dysnomia said:


> My uncle did some kind of contractor work in Saudi Arabia back in the 90s. While there he suffered from a kidney stone. The doctor's office was a tent with a dirt floor. The doctor told him to pee in a hole in the ground. They were in the middle of nowhere and that's the only kind of medical facility available. The family joked about it for years. But I imagine it wasn't much fun for my uncle.


I bet it wasn't.

[quopte]I'd say of all the places I'd want to stay away from it would be the Middle East and places like Somalia. Anywhere where they treat women like disposable property is no place for me. Sweden scares me now too because of how cucked they've become.[/quote]
Hopefully Finland can hold out.



> Not sure about the US. I wouldn't want to be in any rural places. I hate being in the middle of nowhere. I can't stand the country.


Small towns for me, nobody keeps secrets for long, but yeah, countrysides do get boring if you're not born to be a farmer.  Those people can stand not having better lots in life.



> It's nice to look at but I don't want to be there for too long. Don't like the wilderness either. I like cities. If i went to another state or country I'd go to a city.


Cities between 250,000-500,000 population are fine for me.  There's at least something to do and suburban areas to exploit.


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Apr 23, 2018)

Rokko said:


> because you are opposed of the politics regarding refugees or because you are afraid of them?


It's because of all of the rapes happening in places like Cologne and Stockholm that were caused by a lot of refugees. Not all refugees are bad,* but*, not all refugees are good. I just don't want to take a chance, y'know?


----------



## Zaragoza (Apr 24, 2018)

US States
California
Most of the Midwest 
Arkansas
The Borderland regions between US and Mexico 

Countries
Mexico
Central America
All of South America except for maybe Uruguay and parts of Argentina   
Middle East


----------



## Caesare (Apr 24, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Anywhere in the South > anything else.



Of course, but we underestimate how much yankees fear the negro.


----------



## Medicated (Apr 24, 2018)

I hear California smells like pee


----------



## John Titor (May 7, 2018)

Orange County. You people lump all of California as terrible but the OC (don't call it that) is concentrated with insufferable jerks that could rival San Francisco.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 7, 2018)

John Titor said:


> Orange County. You people lump all of California as terrible but the OC (don't call it that) is concentrated with insufferable jerks that could rival San Francisco.



It's a wealthier Alabama


----------



## Van Darkholme (May 7, 2018)

Africa
Germany
The entire middle east

Oh wait, it's all the same.


----------



## Save Goober (May 12, 2018)

Here's one that actually affects me, and isn't just a "totally would never travel to this place I probably wasn't going to anyway." San Francisco.
For a few months now I've been wanting to go. Mainly because there are some fashion brands that have shops there I would like to visit, that aren't anywhere else in the US. Also, my boyfriend has gone and says there are some excellent restaurants he wants to take me to.
But after reading all the articles (mostly on here) about how dirty and full of drugs it is... it doesn't really seem like a nice place to go to, and I'm not as excited to plan a short trip there.
I might eventually go, but for work or some event, not to just take a look around and see the sights.
I'd interested to hear counter opinions on if it's really that bad, but I've read some pretty convincing arguments that it just is that bad.


----------



## John Titor (May 16, 2018)

melty said:


> Here's one that actually affects me, and isn't just a "totally would never travel to this place I probably wasn't going to anyway." San Francisco.
> For a few months now I've been wanting to go. Mainly because there are some fashion brands that have shops there I would like to visit, that aren't anywhere else in the US. Also, my boyfriend has gone and says there are some excellent restaurants he wants to take me to.
> But after reading all the articles (mostly on here) about how dirty and full of drugs it is... it doesn't really seem like a nice place to go to, and I'm not as excited to plan a short trip there.
> I might eventually go, but for work or some event, not to just take a look around and see the sights.
> I'd interested to hear counter opinions on if it's really that bad, but I've read some pretty convincing arguments that it just is that bad.


If it's anything like Los Angeles, some areas aren't so bad as long as you don't stray too far. My friends went on a bike trip and had a blast *shrug*. Bast advice is to stay close to your boyfriend since he sounds like he has experience.


----------



## Mr. Pickles (May 22, 2018)

US States I wouldn't want to live

Alabama, Georgia, Florida Texas, Missippi, Missouri, North Carolina, South Carolina, New Jersey, Alaska, and Tenesse are pretty awful. Honestly the entire fucking Bible Belt needs to be fucking quarantined. Admittedly North Carolina isn't AS bad as the others on the list (save New Jersey and Alaska since they're not in the Bible Belt)

As for the UK, hahahahahaha... Who needs Common Sense when you have Sand Niggers?


----------



## Synthwave (Jun 29, 2018)

Sweden
Germany
Anywhere with too many muslims

As a Northern-European it is really sad to see how this place has gone to utter shit in such short time. Gladly, in my country there has been just one terrorist attack (if you think about that sentence, it seems so ridiculous) so we are still ok for the most part. I am just having a difficult time dealing with the fact that ”refugees” have to come to the most northern, dark and generally depressing place through all Europe just to be safe, passing trough countries like Germany and France, even Sweden. I call bullshit. Government keeps cutting from natives and giving it away just for people to form their own cliques and demand mosques built on our land. The arrogance..


----------



## aqua sama (Jun 29, 2018)

germany, sweden, spain, france, portugal and all other muslim/african hellholes.


----------



## Princess Rescuer (Jul 14, 2018)

I understand most of these choices, how come nobody's mentioned Antarctica? Literally uninhabitable unless you're a penguin.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 14, 2018)

Princess Rescuer said:


> I understand most of these choices, how come nobody's mentioned Antarctica? Literally uninhabitable unless you're a penguin.


H.P. Lovecraft was obsessed with it.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 16, 2018)

I've travelled throughout the US and Canada, so I've been forced to spend time in a number of cities I hate. But I would never willingly dwell in the following areas:

Washington D.C.
The entirety of "New England"
California
Louisiana
Quebec
Illinois
Michigan
Oklahoma 

Places I wouldn't mind settling down:

Texas 
Montana
Newfoundland
Miami
Colorado 
The Carolinas 
Nova Scotia
Georgia (but not Atlanta. Fuck Atlanta)

These are in no particular order.


----------



## CWCchange (Jul 16, 2018)

^Believe me, if you hate Atlanta, you don't want to settle down in Miami.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 16, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> ^Believe me, if you hate Atlanta, you don't want to settle down in Miami.



Really? I enjoyed my time in Miami a great deal. Food is pretty good, great bars, the Cuban community is pretty nice... Atlanta was a shithole.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 17, 2018)

Don't base your opinion of New England on shitholes like Massachusetts, Connecticut, or Rhode Island, New Hampshire and Maine are still great states and even Vermont hasn't been totally ruined yet. New Hampshire has no sales tax and also really cheap wine and liquor (a handle of vodka is usually 5-10 dollars cheaper than the same brand is in most other states).


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 17, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> Don't base your opinion of New England on shitholes like Massachusetts, Connecticut, or Rhode Island, New Hampshire and Maine are still great states and even Vermont hasn't been totally ruined yet. New Hampshire has no sales tax and also really cheap wine and liquor (a handle of vodka is usually 5-10 dollars cheaper than the same brand is in most other states).



Even MA is great if you stay outta South Boston. And most of the Berkshires.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 18, 2018)

Countries:

North Korea
Any African countries except for South Africa
Any Middle Eastern countries
China
El Salvador
Honduras
US States:

Alabama

Louisiana

Arkansas


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 18, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Countries:
> 
> North Korea
> Any African countries except for South Africa
> ...



You must be a brave sort. Everyone I've spoken to hates South Africa or they had to flee the country. But they're all white folks. I dated a girl in undergrad who fled South Africa in the early 90s. Her dad was military and pulled some strings to get them out while he stayed behind.


----------



## CWCchange (Jul 18, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> Really? I enjoyed my time in Miami a great deal. Food is pretty good, great bars, the Cuban community is pretty nice... Atlanta was a shithole.


In other words, the tourist aspect. Living there is a completely different experience.


----------



## Gus (Aug 9, 2018)

Anywhere that wouldn't be practical or comfortable for me to be.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 9, 2018)

Hawaii. Am I really missing anything other than an expensive beach?


----------



## Rio (Aug 10, 2018)

Virginia. From what I hear it's for virgins.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Aug 13, 2018)

Rio said:


> Virginia. From what I hear it's for virgins.


But the license plates all say "Virginia Is For Lovers!!!"


----------



## HazamA (Aug 15, 2018)

Afghanistan
Albania
Algeria
Andorra
Angola
Antigua and Barbuda
Argentina
Armenia
Australia
Austria
Azerbaijan
Bahamas
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Barbados
Belarus
Belgium
Belize
Benin
Bhutan
Bolivia
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Botswana
Brazil
Brunei
Bulgaria
Burkina Faso
Burundi
Cabo Verde
Cambodia
Cameroon
Canada
Central African Republic (CAR)
Chad
Chile
China
Colombia
Comoros
Democratic Republic of theCongo
Republic of the Congo
Costa Rica
Cote d'Ivoire
Croatia
Cuba
Cyprus
Czech Republic
Denmark
Djibouti
Dominica
Dominican Republic
Ecuador
Egypt
El Salvador
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Estonia
Eswatini (formerly Swaziland)
Ethiopia
Fiji
Finland
France
Gabon
Gambia
Georgia
Germany
Ghana
Greece
Grenada
Guatemala
Guinea
Guinea-Bissau
Guyana
Haiti
Honduras
Hungary
Iceland
India
Indonesia
Iran
Iraq
Ireland
Israel
Italy
Jamaica
Japan
Jordan
Kazakhstan
Kenya
Kiribati
Kosovo
Kuwait
Kyrgyzstan
Laos
Latvia
Lebanon
Lesotho
Liberia
Libya
Liechtenstein
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Macedonia (FYROM)
Madagascar
Malawi
Malaysia
Maldives
Mali
Malta
Marshall Islands
Mauritania
Mauritius
Mexico
Micronesia
Moldova
Monaco
Mongolia
Montenegro
Morocco
Mozambique
Myanmar (formerly Burma)
Namibia
Nauru
Nepal
Netherlands
New Zealand
Nicaragua
Niger
Nigeria
North Korea
Norway
Oman
Pakistan
Palau
Palestine
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
Peru
Philippines
Poland
Portugal
Qatar
Romania
Russia
Rwanda
Saint Kitts and Nevis
Saint Lucia
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
Samoa
San Marino
Sao Tome and Principe
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Serbia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Singapore
Slovakia
Slovenia
Solomon Islands
Somalia
South Africa
South Korea
South Sudan
Spain
Sri Lanka
Sudan
Suriname
Swaziland (renamed to Eswatini)
Sweden
Switzerland
Syria
Taiwan
Tajikistan
Tanzania
Thailand
Timor-Leste
Togo
Tonga
Trinidad and Tobago
Tunisia
Turkey
Turkmenistan
Tuvalu
Uganda
Ukraine
United Arab Emirates (UAE)
United Kingdom (UK)
United States of America (USA)
Uruguay
Uzbekistan
Vanuatu
Vatican City (Holy See)
Venezuela
Vietnam
Yemen
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Aug 30, 2018)

Canada

Oh wait...


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 30, 2018)

Here's my picks of cities, states, and nations I would never visit in my life (or revisit in the cases of Baltimore, Detroit, Gary, Chicago, Kansas, Missisippi, and Alabama)

Portland, Oregon
Seattle, Washington
Detroit, Michigan
Baltimore, Maryland
Chicago, Illinois
Austin, Texas
Gary, Indiana

Alabama
Mississippi
California (Well, I'd maybe visit some of the more picturesque rural areas, but there's no way in Hell I'd ever live there)
Florida
Kansas
Oklahoma

Germany
Sweden
North Korea
Venezuela
Australia
China
Afghanistan
Pakistan
Turkey
Iran
Iraq
Saudi Arabia
Yemen
Syria
Somalia
Zimbabwe
South Africa
Sierra Leone


----------

